# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Vitamine D blijkt invloed te hebben op depressie

## Leontien

In Dover is er een klein onderzoek geweest naar vrouwen die depressie hebben en antidepressiva slikten. De vrouwen hadden ook vitamine D-tekort. Na twaalf weken was het tekort opgeheven. Het bleek dat de stemming van de vrouwen verbeterd waren en dat de symptomen van de depressie verminderd waren. Omdat het een kleinschalig onderzoek was, wordt er voorgesteld om het onderzoek onder veel meer vrouwen te doen die kampen met een depressie.

Denk jij dat dit onderzoek er moet komen?

----------


## jewa 1947

ik denk dat dit onderzoek er moet komen.
Zelf merk ik dat vitamine D heel veel invloed heeft.
De orthomoleculair arts schrijft mij een hogere dosering voor dan normaal .

----------


## hwierda

Geldt dit ook voor mannen?

----------


## capel

Goed om te onderzoeken lijkt me, bij tekort aan vitamine b12 wordt je ook depressief.

----------


## sietske763

lijkt mij logisch dat vit D ermee te maken heeft.....je krijgt het via zon en lichttherapie
heeft hetzelfde effect op depressies.

----------


## stimpy

wanneer je weinig buiten komt lijkt het mij normaal dat je te weinig vit D hebt.
Bij een bloedonderzoek kan je dit te weten komen.

----------


## pris1972

is dat de vitamine -d die je in de winkel koopt? Ik heb een potje thuis maar je mag maar 1 pilletje per dag ..mag je met een depressie meer hebben? Slik zelf nu oxazepam omdat antidepessiva bij mij verkeerd valt..

----------


## stimpy

Een half uur zon per dag geeft ook vitamine D.
En de zon als die schijnt geeft je toch ook een beter humeur.
Ik lees hier in een boek van de Bibliotheek ;oxazepam is minder geschikt als inslaapmiddel, omdat het niet zo snel in het bloed wordt opgenomen.
Het is echter wel geschikt als doorslaapmiddel.
Daarbij is het een goed middel tegen angst en spanning dat, als het overdag wordt geslikt,`s avonds nogmaals kan worden ingenomen.
Het is altijd beter dat u het aan uw arts vraagt.
Uit boek Slaapstoornissen; van Egbert Klaassen.
"Van slapeloosheid naar een gezonde slaap"

----------


## sietske763

ben het niet helemaal met je eens,
oxazepam heeft een korte plasma-halfwaarde tijd, wat betekent dat het niet lang in je bloed zit....dus geen doorslaper....maar als het voor jou werkt is het natuurlijk goed.

----------


## pris1972

dank je voor de reacties maar mijn vraag was eigenlijk of ik meer als de aangegeven hoeveelheid vitamine d mag innemen omdat ik dus depressieve klachten heb..er staat dat je maar 1 pilletje mag maar die zijn zoooo klein ...mag je dan meer innemen???

Verder heb ik voor de slaap ook nog themazepam dus slapen is het probleem niet :-) maar als vit.D helpt voor depressie zou ik daar wel meer van willen weten of de hoeveelheid dan ook verhoogd mag worden,tenslotte schijnt de zon hier in nederland niet iedere dag ;-)

----------


## stimpy

Hallo,
Ik zelf neem geen oxazepam.
Ik heb een boek van de bib. eens mede genomen om te leren te kunnen slapen zonder pillen.
Vitaminen D onder de tong laten smelten, zodus smelttabletten vragen bij Apotheek.
En 1 per dag is voldoende groeten

----------


## sietske763

nooit een te hoge dosering nemen, het wordt nl in je lichaam opgeslagen en niet uitgescheiden, wat bv bij vit B en C wel gebeurd.

----------


## jewa 1947

> nooit een te hoge dosering nemen, het wordt nl in je lichaam opgeslagen en niet uitgescheiden, wat bv bij vit B en C wel gebeurd.


hOI SIETSKE, VAN MIJN ORTHOMOLECULAIER ARTS MAG IK 3 VIT.D PER DAG. iK HEB ALTIJD GELEERD DAT DIT NIET OPGESLAGEN WORDDT IN JE LICHAAM.
WIST JE TROUWENS DAT VIT 6 B WEL OPGESLAGEN WORDT?

DE WAARDEN DIE DE REGULIERE GENEESKUNDE HANTEREN LIGGEN BEDUIDEND LAGER DAN DIE VAN DE ORTHOMOLECULAIRE ARTSEN.

GROET WANDA.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Zo Zo ik hoor hier nog eens iets..... :Big Grin: 

Pasgeleden heb ik een uitgebreid bloedonderzoek laten doen...er kwamen verschillende dingen uit...ik heb een gebrek aan vit D...ik heb een hond en ik kom zeker een uur per dag buiten...rarara....misschien minder kleren aantrekken? maar ja ik heb het snel koud...vit D tekort en een depressie hebben...alles is mogelijk....op eigen houtje slikken is niet goed, het kan "tegen" je gaan werken...ik heb nu een hogere doses voorgeschreven gekregen...dit kun je "niet" zomaar bij de drogisterijen kopen....dit gaat in eenheden van honderden... :Big Grin:  een tekort kan klachten geven als: zwakke spieren, pijn in de botten, of kromme botten.
op tv was laatst een dokter die zei dat met name vrouwen van 50 plus en donkerharige vrouwen extra vit D moeten slikken ivm tekorten...goh dat is toevallig...

Pris1972 : Vraag je arts om advies....een klein pilletje kan enorme hoeveelheden bevatten, dat zegt niets over de werking!!!! tips en adviezen zijn fijn om te horen, maar om je eigen lichaam te bewaken zou ik dus na de dokter gaan....ook vitaminen kan je niet onbeperkt innemen....alleen bepaalde mensen die er voor geleerd hebben en het voor hun vak hebben gebruikt hebben er meer verstand van zoals enkelen hier.... :Wink:  wil je niet na de dokter vraag het dan aan een apotheker...succes gewenst......

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik vergeet iets te zeggen....de vraag is: vit D blijkt invloed te hebben op depressie?  :Wink: 

als men het onderzocht heeft op een kleine groep vrouwen en dat is positief, dan zal het zeker de moeite zijn om verder onderzoek te verrichten....mooie uitkomst eigenlijk....het lijkt mij heel nuttig !!!!!  :Embarrassment:

----------

